# Bethlehem Star



## Sneakers

Bethlehem Star will be visible for the first time in 800 years
					

You will likely be able to witness what's known to some as the Bethlehem star or Christmas star this year.




					wgem.com
				






> It happens every 20 years, but the last time Jupiter and Saturn were this close together, and actually visible from the earth was the year 1226.


----------



## kom526

Supposedly you should be able to see Jupiter's moons also with a backyard telescope. I'm going to break my telescope out since we have a fantastic view of the SW sky.


----------



## Sneakers

kom526 said:


> Supposedly you should be able to see Jupiter's moons also with a backyard telescope. I'm going to break my telescope out since we have a fantastic view of the SW sky.


My ex had a small Celestron and it was pretty easy to see the moons.  Problem was they move out of frame pretty quick, so a motorized tracker is really helpful.


----------



## NextJen

kom526 said:


> we have a fantastic view of the SW sky.


That's really fortunate. From my house there are too many trees in that direction (most every direction really) to be able to see the horizon. Shame it's going to be on a Monday, otherwise an evening boat ride may have been in order.


----------



## dgates80

It's not like it is an instantaneous thing, this planetary conjunction.  There is an "ideal" moment but it will be easily observed for many days.  "Keep looking up!" as Jack Foley Horkheimer used to say!


----------



## Sneakers

Good view tonight.  Nice and clear.


----------

